# stopover to/from Australia;Singapore; or Hong Kong; or other stop over options?



## jph (5 May 2008)

I will be going to Australia in Feb/March 2009 and will be taking in Brisbane and Sydney.  I am going to attend an event and will be travelling alone (middle aged, female).

I would like to take in a stopover either on the way there or back as I've never been in this part of the world and am unlikely to get the chance again.  As I'm travelling alone does anyone have any advice re visiting Singapore; or Hong Kong; or other stop over options.

Thanks so much

jph


----------



## shesells (5 May 2008)

*Re: stopover to/from Australia*

Haven't been to Singapore but have been to Hong Kong. It's a good option for a taste of Asia but the comfort of something that was British up to recently so all signs tend to be bilingual including English and it's not so daunting.

Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok are also popular stop overs. KL is the single most boring city I've ever visited and despite Malaysia's trendy image, I found it to be oppressively Muslim and not somewhere I'd go as a lone female.

I love Bangkok but it's a love it or hate it city, very intense.

Of all the options, for travelling alone I would choose Hong Kong.


----------



## hopalong (5 May 2008)

*Re: stopover to/from Australia*

we went to oz last year,as dubai was on our route we stayed about 3 days,we picked some hotel from the aer lingus site,and it gave us a little insite to another world.we travalled with emirites airlines,there not the best.enjoy your trip.


----------



## Tedward (5 May 2008)

Been to both HK and Singapore. Would recommend both - Singapore is  more western than Hong Kong - all signs are bilingual. Both have excellent public transport to and from the airport and around the city. In my books both would be a good stopover option. Both cities are also safe (especially Singapore). We stopped in both on the way out to Australia as its a good chance to break the jet lag between europe and australia.

Been to kaula lumpur as well - its too far from the airport (ca. 70km) for a 2-3 night stopover - HK and Singapore have more to offer.


----------



## Perplexed (6 May 2008)

I´m female & not exactly a youth. I ve stayed in Hong Kong & Bangkok for stopovers.

Bangkok is very interesting historically. I organized trips to the river Kwai & the Temples. I didnt wander to the night markets on my own, but maybe youŕe more brave than me !

Hong Kong is great if you like shopping. Good bargains to be had & again you can get trips to the Peak, to the Chinese border & also go on the Star Ferry to see the laser  show.

I had no trouble as lone female & taxis are cheap in both places. Personally I preferred Bangkok but thatś  because I prefer sights to shopping.


----------



## Luckycharm (6 May 2008)

Have stopped in Bangkok, Singapore and KL - you can speak english in any of them
Bangkok is ok would not be a huge fan 
Singapore is nice - very safe, small island most expensive of the 3, some would say a bit boring
KL- big bustling city, really bad traffic, unlike others I like the place more lively then some of the others, city long way from airport, chinese market good for shopping!


----------



## Jock04 (6 May 2008)

For every poster who praises a city, another will tell you they hated it. I'd google & use   to help me choose.

As an alternative, if you can fly with Malaysian Airlines, you can have a stopover on the stunningly beautiful island of Langkawi. I think they have direct flights there from London & Manchester.
They used to have free stopovers as a special offer fairly frequently, worth having a good look through their website.


http://www.langkawi-info.com/

http://www.malaysiaairlines.com/main_UK.aspx?lang=en-US


----------



## dereko1969 (6 May 2008)

i stopped off in hong kong on the way back from australia recently, found it fairly interesting, i was in singapore years ago and found it grand but a little sanitised or something. stayed in this great hotel
http://hongkong.langhamplacehotels.com/
which while a little out from the centre is right beside a metro stop, has a shopping arcade attached to it, has a great spa and also have a free tour of the night markets which if you're on your own is great. hong kong is definitely more 'other' than singapore.


----------



## loll (6 May 2008)

i stopped over in korea ...........wasnt gone on the place at all, felt intimidated ......wouldnt recommend it!!!


----------



## Luckycharm (7 May 2008)

Jock04 said:


> For every poster who praises a city, another will tell you they hated it. I'd google & use  to help me choose.
> 
> As an alternative, if you can fly with Malaysian Airlines, you can have a stopover on the stunningly beautiful island of Langkawi. I think they have direct flights there from London & Manchester.
> They used to have free stopovers as a special offer fairly frequently, worth having a good look through their website.
> ...


 
Just on Malaysian I would say Avoid London if you can as you probally know Heathrow is a nightmare- we went through Frankfurt which was much better as not much travelling between gates!


----------



## Lauren (7 May 2008)

loll said:


> i stopped over in korea ...........wasnt gone on the place at all, felt intimidated ......wouldnt recommend it!!!


 

 my goodness was it the foreigners?!


----------



## bond-007 (7 May 2008)

Why do travel agents always attempt to talk you out of stopovers in the USA eg LAX and travelling via the pacific?


----------



## soy (8 May 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Why do travel agents always attempt to talk you out of stopovers in the USA eg LAX and travelling via the pacific?



Because you will have all the hassle of US immigration to deal with even if you are only transiting at the airport. This can be quite stressful especially for infrequent travellers.

Also on-board experience on most of the Eastern bound airlines is much higher standard than the US airlines


----------



## bond-007 (8 May 2008)

> Because you will have all the hassle of US immigration to deal with even if you are only transiting at the airport. This can be quite stressful especially for infrequent travellers.


I don't see this as a problem at all. You would be mad to do a straight through transit. I would spend a few days in the USA before continuing onwards. Anywhoo you clear US immigration in Dublin. 


> Also on-board experience on most of the Eastern bound airlines is much higher standard than the US airlines


The likes of Qantas and Air NZ serve the US west coast direct.


----------



## SLS (9 May 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bond-007* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=624927#post624927 
_Why do travel agents always attempt to talk you out of stopovers in the USA eg LAX and travelling via the pacific?_

. 

It's probably because its generally a lot longer length of time and in my experience more expensive to go via the US than Asia.

Having said that, I have never in the last 10 years on my annual Australia trips, booked a flight through a travel agent as I always find them more expensive.

Ive stopped in Singapore, HK, KL and Dubai and they all have their positives and negatives.
Having generally been in "tourist" type areas I have never felt unsafe so good luck with wherever you choose


----------



## Ches (24 Sep 2008)

Hi jph
Don't know if you'll receive this as I'm new to this website.

I too am hoping to travel to Australia Feb/March to stay with friends in Sydney.  However, I really would like to take advantage of stopovers there and back but need somebody to travel with while there as I'm nervous of being on my own.   The flight to and from Oz is no worry - its just the stopovers, which I really feel I should be making use of.   Have you sorted yourself out yet?  Have only just found your note.

I am 61, recently separated from my husband and am desperate for change of scenery and to visit these dear friends.  Look forward to hearing from you.

Ches
in Dorset


jph said:


> I will be going to Australia in Feb/March 2009 and will be taking in Brisbane and Sydney. I am going to attend an event and will be travelling alone (middle aged, female).
> 
> I would like to take in a stopover either on the way there or back as I've never been in this part of the world and am unlikely to get the chance again. As I'm travelling alone does anyone have any advice re visiting Singapore; or Hong Kong; or other stop over options.
> 
> ...


----------

